# Joel McDurmon - Biblical Logic: In Theory & Practice



## Mayflower (Aug 8, 2009)

Is anyone familair with the the follow auther and book:

Joel McDurmon - Biblical Logic: In Theory & Practice 

Amazon.com: Biblical Logic: In Theory & Practice (9780984064113): Joel McDurmon: Books

Thoughts ?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 8, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Is anyone familair with the the follow auther and book:
> 
> Joel McDurmon - Biblical Logic: In Theory & Practice
> 
> ...



Someone would have to be a VERY rapid reader to be familiar with the book, since it's only been out a couple weeks  

I only know the author as editor of the also very recently released text by Greg Bahnsen on Presuppositional Apologetics. He seems to have done a nice job editing, and to have a reasonable point of view on the superiority and foundational characteristic of Scripture, but I can't say more than that.


----------

